# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma

## ponky

hoe kom ik aan waterig sperma

----------


## Nikky278

Ik weet niet zeker of het echt zo is, maar ik heb begrepen dat de structuur van je sperma te maken kan hebben met je leefgewoontes. Dus wat je eet en drinkt, drugsgebruik, etc.

----------


## ikke64

en ook de frequenty van ejaculatie speeld een belangrijke rol.

----------

